# Introducing ISLA BELLA – World’s First LNG-Powered Containership Launched at NASSCO



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

San Diego shipbuilder General Dynamics NASSCO on Saturday celebrated the launch of the Isla Bella, the world’s first LNG-powered containership.More than 3,400 were in attendance at the launch ceremony, including the shipbuilders, their families, industry stakeholders and the public. The name of the vessel was also revealed during the ceremony. The ship’s sponsor, Mrs. Sophie Sacco, wife of Michael Sacco, president of the Seafarers International Union of North America, AFL-CIO, had the honor of christening the ship with the traditional champagne bottle break over the hull.
The containership is part of a two-ship contract with TOTE, Inc., a leading logistics and transportation company based in Jacksonville, Florida. The new ships, known as the Marlin Class, will be the first liquefied natural gas (LNG) powered containerships in the world and will provide Jones Act shipping services from Jacksonville, Florida and San Juan, Puerto Rico. The 3,100 TEU ship’s are designed by DSEC, a subsidiary of Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) in South Korea. The design is based on proven containership-design standards and include DSME’s patented LNG fuel-gas system and a single MAN B&W 8L70ME-GI dual-fuel gas-powered engine. The low-speed ME-GI engine will primarily operate on LNG, which will help the make the vessels among the most environmentally friendly containerships in the world.Delivery of the Isla Bella is expected for the Q4 2015, followed by the second ship in the Q1 2016. The vessels will operate under charter agreements with Sea Star Line LLC.
The launch of the Isla Bella also marked the 100th ship launch for NASSCO. TOTE’s contract with NASSCO includes options for up to three additional ships


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower,yesterday.19:19.re:introducing isla bella-worlds first lng powered containership launched at nassco.thank you for shipping news.most interesting.regards ben27


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

What a joy she will be to the ship's engineers and maintenance crew.
No more burning of boiler oil or even marine grade diesel that carbons and clogs the working parts. Clean burning fuel should extend the engine's life.

Bob


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

http://www.dot.gov/fastlane/tote-lng-vessel-christened

Just over an hour-long video beginning at sundown shows the launch ceremony including the audience sitting in chairs facing the bow, a large uniformed band provides music, a military color guard. Near the beginning of the film they show a count down to launch clock that says 44 minutes. 

Throughout the film the count down clock would be shown. After about forty minutes the count down clock said 8 minutes but it was another 15 minutes before people climbed up on the christening platform. 

During this film a lot of civilian and military folks spoke to the crowd. Interspersed with pictures of the launch crew preparations mostly steel burning but also some welding and painting something. I wonder why they launched after dark? So they could fire off all of those fireworks?

Greg Hayden


----------

